# I'm stuck!



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

just want to correct a statement, by "his owners don't care for him" I don't mean we don't take care of him... I mean that we don't really get along with him or feel a strong bond.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

First I would start on heavy obedience work. It sounds like that dog see's himself as the pack leader and has no reason to respect or listen to you. Then you might try getting a treadmill to release come of the energy that you aren't being able to work with. Walk him longer than a half hour....more like 1-2 hours (which I know seems impossilbe with our busy lives these days, hence the treadmill idea). I think he needs to be shown who is boss because right now, it sounds like he is and not you. Keep him on a leash at all times when he out of his crate, this way you have easy control over him at all times. And make him lay down and relax at times for an hour or more. You can easy keep him in that position by stepping on his leash. If he tries 15 times to get up.....put him back down 15 times. Eventually he'll get it and stay there. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

We do have a treadmill but it's self-propelled and he can't get it going. I love the idea but we don't have the money to buy a treadmill at the moment... I can't wrap the leash around my waist like i have in the past since I have a baby in there, I'm worried he'll tug at it and hurt me. As for walking 1-2 hours I don't know when i would do that. I work 4 hours a day, the other 4-5 hours I'm trying to keep the house clean or making dinner... My toddler refuses to ride in a stroller and there's no way she could walk for that length of time. I have had a really hard pregnancy so far, the first trimester I had terrible sickness that lasted all day, so bad I had to go on medicine to keep it under control. Recently I've had horrible ligament pain and walking 1-2 hours a day is too hard on me... not recommended either. I work in a daycare so I'm standing, bending, chasing kids around and all that plus pregnancy plus taking care of a toddler leaves me with very little energy at the end of the day. It's all I can do to get out for 1/2 hour and take him around the block... And like I said, my husband can't stand Bauer so he wont take him for a walk. He's not very nice to Bauer as it is, he yells at him a lot and grabs him by the scruff of his neck to move him around when he doesn't listen. For that reason I no longer allow him to so much as feed Bauer because I hate the way my husband acts around him. Bauer is terrified of my husband, so much that he cowers when he raises his voice.

Don't get me wrong, my husband is a very gently man, he is very good with our daughter and doesn't shout at her... He loves my parents' dog and pets him all the time. He just doesn't like Bauer, and because Bauer knows that he refuses to listen to my husband. Vicious circle!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I honestly think if he is not working out for you and your family you should try to place him in a new home. There is nothing wrong with finding a loving home for a dog that needs more attention and obedience if you can't provide it at this time. You keeping him is actually probably worse then re-homing him. He needs more 1 on 1 and you shouldn't feel guilty for placing him. 

Of course be very selective of the potential new owners and don't feel bad turning someone down if you have a bad feeling. From what you said it sounds like your behond trying to get him back in check. He needs a fresh start with someone who is up for the challenge. You will feel bad buts its what is best for him and thats what ultimatly what matters. 

Good luck to you if you decide to place him.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree with Jenn S. My sister is in the same situation with her two dogs....who now live with me. Poodles need lots of stimulation, from toys to walks to training and to me it sounds like you just don't have the time or want to work with a energetic dog.

I would contact whom ever you got him from and see if they will take him and if thats not an option I would get a hold of some Poodle rescues near you and have them help you place him. They might even have some suggestions to help you keep him.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

When we adopted Marley, a friend of ours recommended a dog trainer that would come to your home. That was exactly what we needed, because at that point there was no way we could have put Marley in a class. It was *extremely* helpful to have the one-on-one, and they taught us how to become "pack leaders." Maybe there is something like that in your area? 

Also, in terms of exercise, we find that making him *run* really helps. Does he like fetch? Maybe instead of a 1/2 hour of walking, try a 1/2 hour of fetch (any off-leash dog parks in your area? or places where you can get away with having the dog off leash?)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Boy do I know what you are talking about - you sound like you are descrbing Teddy although he is trying to be a good boy. I sometimes wonder if he would do better one on one with a lot of attention and affection - he seems to be starving for it and its just too much for me with my health. I just feel so guilty even thinking about rehoming him. We have had him for 1 and a half years now. He really needs at least an hour walk every day and I can't do that. Ginger has calmed down so much but Teddy is sooo exciteable.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

If someone who really loved poodles would come along and want to work with him and love him I would give him up.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Jehn said:


> He has bad teeth, which we don't have $400+ to have him put under and have cleaned so we have been giving him tartar control treats and biscuits. We've also given him rawhides to help with that but he gets the rawhide all over his front legs and his breath stinks something fierce. This is another reason I have a hard time bonding with him, he can't be pet without getting excited and breathing all over me and being pregnant at the moment, the smell of his breath makes me gag...


It sounds like his teeth are in bad shape and as his owner, it's your responsibility to come up with the money. If it was your daughter and her teeth where messed up to the point where her breath smelled so bad, it made people gag, wouldn't you come up with the money?

About his behavior, have you consulted an animal behaviorist? You give a reason for not taking him to obedience class that isn't very strong. If you want to keep him, try the obedience classses and the animal behaviorist.

Poodles need regular scaling to keep their teeth healthy. Right now, and I'm not saying you're doing it intentionally, you're neglecting him.

If you will not find the money to get his teeth fixed, please find a loving home where he will be taken care of.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Our toy poodle, Inca, had similar issues - manic behaviour, boundless energy, looking for mischief - when she was younger - 2 at Christmas. She was in the show ring at the time and although we had been to ringcraft classes, her energy was not being used up and we could not go to conventional obedience classes as they seemed to focus a lot on sitting, a no no in the show ring. After she came out of the show ring, we were able to let her off lead and this contributed to a dramatic change in her behaviour. To me, it's not the time spent on a walk that makes a difference, it's what you do with them on the walk. Half an hour off lead, is worth at least an hour on the lead. Playing hide and seek with them, gets them running between two of you and burns off energy and exercises their minds. If they are good at finding things, hide them on the walk and let them seek.

We also play with the poodles inside the house and garden. Garden agility is good and you can make the equipment for next to nothing. Filling a cardboard box with "treats" or toys wrapped in newspaper, is very entertaining - a bit like doggy Christmas. I cut slits in toilet roll holders, slide a flat piece in the slot and balance a treat on this flat piece. The dog has to pull the flat piece to get the treat. They cotton on really fast and enjoy the play. This playing with their minds often tires them more than actual physical activity.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

marepalmer said:


> It sounds like his teeth are in bad shape and as his owner, it's your responsibility to come up with the money. If it was your daughter and her teeth where messed up to the point where her breath smelled so bad, it made people gag, wouldn't you come up with the money?
> 
> About his behavior, have you consulted an animal behaviorist? You give a reason for not taking him to obedience class that isn't very strong. If you want to keep him, try the obedience classses and the animal behaviorist.
> 
> ...




I don't think you understand the difference from a dog and a human. Yes, many people treat there dogs like family but there is a point that you have to recognize that its still a dog. All of "US" dog owner's love our dogs but family comes first and for most. 

Plus Im still not sure why you come off so knowledgeable about a situation when you do not own a Poodle or dog. This criticizing is coming from a person who wants to litter box train a dog because you live in a apartment!!?? Huh...very interesting!!


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in a condo, Secreto, on the third floor.

Is there something wrong with wanting to litterbox train a dog/puppy? If so, please tell me.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

marepalmer said:


> I live in a condo, Secreto, on the third floor.
> 
> Is there something wrong with wanting to litterbox train a dog/puppy? If so, please tell me.


Oopps... condo, apartment, whatever!

I personally think from what you have said about yourself so far, your a little more cut out for a cat. You seem to have plenty of negitive comments for everyone on this forum but you don't even OWN a dog. I also don't think you have any right to be negative and try to criticize people for the situation they are in when they are asking for advise. 

And yes.... I think litter box training is for CATS. Thats just my opinion on it. If you don't live in a dwelling that is accommodating for a dog maybe evaluating the situation better would be the next step. Joining a POODLE forum and criticizing people that actually own dogs is not the way to go.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Secreto...It's perfectly acceptable for people who live in condos to own dogs, as long as the dog gets enough exercise. 

I don't think I'm criticizing anyone.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Marepalmer- If I was you since you live in a Condo...apartment...whatever,
I would go with a Miniature or Toy poodle. These dogs do well in an
apartment or suburban home. Just a suggestion.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

marepalmer said:


> Secreto...It's perfectly acceptable for people who live in condos to own dogs, as long as the dog gets enough exercise.
> 
> I don't think I'm critisizing anyone.



I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING AGAINST SOMEONE GETTING A DOG NO MATTER WHERE THEY LIVE. I HAVE THAT OPINION BASED ON HOW CONCERNED YOU HAVE MADE YOURSELF LOOK ARE ABOUT NORMAL DOG CHARACTERISTICS. THATS WHY I MENTIONED A CAT. 

HONESTLY, I DON'T CARE IF YOU GET A DOG AND MAKE IT PEE IN A LITTER BOX. WHEN YOU CRITISIZE PEOPLE ABOUT THE SITUATIONS THEY ARE IN THATS WHAT'S UN-CALLED FOR. REALLY, READ BACK WHAT YOUR SAYING TO PEOPLE. IM NOT ONE TO READ IT AND NOT SAY SOMETHING ABOUT IT THATS WHY IM TRYING TO BRING THIS TO YOUR ATTENTION.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you should look into finding him a great home. With hubby not enjoying the dog - that has to be really hard, and then you said you have a little one and you are pregnant! WOW, that is alot on your plate. There are really good sites for that like petfinder classifieds. I'm sure you have heard this but I would just say "adoption fee" whether you intend to or not to keep bad people away. Then when people call - if the first thing they ask is about the adoption fee, you can decide what you think. But if they tell you about themselves, etc. you can hopefully decide if they would be a good fit.
I've had to rehome before and to see a dog that didn't connect go to a home that adores it makes you and your dog feel SO much better! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> HONESTLY, I DON'T CARE IF YOU GET A DOG AND MAKE IT PEE IN A LITTER BOX. WHEN YOU CRITISIZE PEOPLE ABOUT THE SITUATIONS THEY ARE IN THATS WHAT'S UN-CALLED FOR. REALLY, READ BACK WHAT YOUR SAYING TO PEOPLE. IM NOT ONE TO READ IT AND NOT SAY SOMETHING ABOUT IT THATS WHY IM TRYING TO BRING THIS TO YOUR ATTENTION.


Secreto...it's not uncalled for. Read back to what Jehn said about this dog's breath and his need to visit the dentist. This dog needs his teeth scaled right away. She needs to come up with the $400 for the scaling. To let him go on like that with horrible breath, and unscaled teeth is neglect. 

She came here for advice. As someone who reads these forums, and is here for advice myself, my advice to her is she needs to attend to the dental problem right away or the dog will continue to suffer. 

Also, you continue to bring up the fact that I don't currently own a dog. No, I don't. I own several dogs as a child and I am trying to decide if I want to own one now. I'm seriously considering the poodle, which is why I'm here.

But, while I'm here, I'm not going to ignore posts where I can offer insight. Poodles have to have their teeth scaled or they will be messed up. That is what is happening to Jehn's dog. As his owner, she needs to do something about it. If she can't afford to have the teeth cleaned, he needs to go to someone who can take care of his teeth. The dog can't do it for himself.

I'm sorry if the truth offends you, Secreto.

And I'm not being cold or judgemental to Jehn. I'm just stating a fact: The scaling has to be done or the dog will suffer.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

This is what I think. Yes, we are here to give advice to those who 
need it, but lets try to be NICE with the advice we give. In Jehn's
case *it is up to her *if she wants to replace the dog in a new home
or not, the way her situation sounds I would. I'm just going to state,
Jehn might not can afford $400 to have the dogs teeth scaled due
to their condition, and what if she places the dog in a new home...
would the new owners who took him in freely be willing to pay
$400 to have the teeth scaled? Not always. I don't think the dogs
teeth should have gotten in the condition they are in now, but
all we can do is try to be helpful and give Jehn kind advice and 
guide her.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't mean to turn this into a post about ethics... ??? 

I do also want to defend myself a little here, Bauer gets vet checkups every 6 months where they charge me $50 to brush his teeth thoroughly. The vet has recommended the $400 cleaning but he also recommended I feed him Science Diet food and not everyone thought that was a great idea either. His breath making me gag can easily be attributed to my pregnancy, I can't brush my teeth without gagging... the fact of the matter is, it stinks and part of reason his breath stinks is because he gets stinky tartar treats, rawhides and the like. I brush his teeth weekly with a special doggy toothbrush and beef toothpaste, so I can honestly say that I am a little offended that you've accused me of neglecting my dog. Yeah, if it was my kid I would put off a car payment to make sure she was at her best health but I don't treat my pets as children. He is not going to die and as of the last vet visit his teeth weren't about to fall out of his head so at the moment we are putting off the $400 treatment. Christmas is coming, my husband's work is seasonal and I work part time in addition to raising my daughter and being pregnant. Not saying I deserve any special recognition or applause, just hope you understand that we are doing our best.

We wanted a dog for years but we waited until we owned a home with a yard because we did not want a smaller dog and I wanted nothing but the best for my own pet - I am not a mean person and I paid a lot of money for my dog therefore I am not rushing into any big decisions about giving him away. Some days I don't like Bauer very much but some days I don't really like my husband, you won't see me running off to file for divorce. I'm simply trying to make the RIGHT decision here, and it's a tough one because we have had Bauer for almost 2 years and he is part of our family. I guess I should have mentioned that although my husband isn't too fond of him, my daughter loves him to death and it would not be easy on her to come home to a house without the dog she's had since she was a baby.

Today I feel a little better, yesterday I gave Bauer a nice bath and trimmed him up and I enjoyed the time I spent with him. I think I might contact an rescue agency and maybe talk to a couple of families... at least if I get cold feet about it I don't have to go through with it.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jehn said:


> His breath making me gag can easily be attributed to my pregnancy, I can't brush my teeth without gagging...


I hear ya on that one, I'm 5 months along now. How far are you?
Good Luck though Jehn, I wish you the best.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a little over 4 months along... Congratulations on your pregnancy! As exciting as it is, I'm looking forward to it being over, I have been sick and miserable since day 1!!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jehn said:


> I'm a little over 4 months along... Congratulations on your pregnancy! As exciting as it is, I'm looking forward to it being over, I have been sick and miserable since day 1!!


Thank you, I found out I'm having a little girl. I'm due Feb 12th. 
I've enjoyed my pregnancy so far, I especially love the fact aunt
flo is on a 9 month vacation. :rofl:


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww!! We don't know what we're having this time around, but my intuition screams boy. We're happy either way... My 2 year old daughter is awesome, I love having a little girl!! Is she your first? I'm due April 3rd.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Jehn said:


> Aww!! We don't know what we're having this time around, but my intuition screams boy. We're happy either way... My 2 year old daughter is awesome, I love having a little girl!! Is she your first? I'm due April 3rd.


I was secretly leaning towards a girl the whole time, though I would've
been happier either way...but looks as if I got my wish! Yes, this
is my first baby...really exciting yet SO nervous about labor and delivery!


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Jehn. I wasn't trying to criticize you, it's just that it sounded like the dog's teeth were in pretty bad shape. I'm kind of a matter-of-fact person, so at times I can come off sounding cold. I know it's hard to come up with that amount of money, but at 2 it's probably around the time to do it before they get worse. I know they need it regularly, not sure how regularly though since I don't own one, but from what you've posted it sounds like your dog has never had a scaling.

Talk to the vet about it. 

Again, didn't mean to be harsh. Congratualtions on your pregnancy.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

I do talk to the vet about it, like I said he sees the vet every 6 months and they brush his teeth. The breeder never said anything about regular scaling when I got Bauer, and I have not heard that... even the vet says that it's unusual for his teeth to be so bad at his age. He has dark spots on his teeth, almost as if he'd been on antibiotics as a pup but the breeder is 100% sure he never took antibiotics. 

My mom's standard has never had his teeth brushed and his teeth are perfect, and his breath is fine. I know they are not all the same and their health problems vary like humans but I don't really understand how two dogs from the same litter can be so different in every aspect.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> I was secretly leaning towards a girl the whole time, though I would've
> been happier either way...but looks as if I got my wish! Yes, this
> is my first baby...really exciting yet SO nervous about labor and delivery!


I know how you feel... I am experiencing that all over again because I had a planned c-section with my first. She was breach so she had to be delivered by c-section. This time around I'm going for the natural birth if I can, and since I never felt a lick of labour with my daughter it's a whole new ball game for me! Just try to relax and remember that nature has an amazing way of helping you through. You'll be amazed at the huge burst of energy you get in the first 4-6 weeks post-partum, it's almost like a high that helps you get through the constant feedings and all that! It's all worth it though!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> I was secretly leaning towards a girl the whole time, though I would've
> been happier either way...but looks as if I got my wish! Yes, this
> is my first baby...really exciting yet SO nervous about labor and delivery!


Mercymoon,
I say don't worry about labor as it will be the best day of your life no matter what happens. I happen to LOVE the labor experience and being pregnant. If the pain is overwhelming just get the epidural. I have had a epidural with both my boys and it makes labor a great fun experience v a painful horrible one. I have had a few friends do it natural with pain pills and all of them were sick during labor. (my advice...stay away from pain pills during labor) Dont get me wrong, I still had pain when I delivered my last boy. However he was a 9 lb 7 oz baby. Ya that would hurt period! lol Both of my labors went great and if you can have someone record it. Thats so much fun watching it later from the other end. lol

:focus: Jehn, thats great to hear that you had a great time with him the other day. He is just adorable in the pics. I hope things start to work out but if not, Im sure you will find him a loving home.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Mercymoon,
> I say don't worry about labor as it will be the best day of your life no matter what happens. I happen to LOVE the labor experience and being pregnant. If the pain is overwhelming just get the epidural. I have had a epidural with both my boys and it makes labor a great fun experience v a painful horrible one. I have had a few friends do it natural with pain pills and all of them were sick during labor. (my advice...stay away from pain pills during labor) Dont get me wrong, I still had pain when I delivered my last boy. However he was a 9 lb 7 oz baby. Ya that would hurt period! lol Both of my labors went great and if you can have someone record it. Thats so much fun watching it later from the other end. lol


Thanks for the advice. 
I really want it to be a beautiful experience also, however 
I have a big phobia of needles...so I've been dreading the
epidural (most of all) and the shots and blood drawing, 
it makes me sick just thinking about it! Hopefully when 
the day comes to deliver, I will be over my fear and more
calm and relaxed. 


People also told me on another forum to avoid a pitocin or
whatever...violent contractions!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I was nervous about the epidural as well, but before it was time I was BEGGING for it! When you know relief is coming you don't care about the needle.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Some people make a big deal about pitocin (sp) but they gave it to me both times. It just help's get you dialated to progress the labor. Sometimes there are reasons not to give but usually its safe. Oh and compared to those contractions the needle is nothing. One thing I tell everyone now, if your baby doesn't pass its first stool after 1 day start to get concerned. Pay close attention to the belly and make sure its not getting distended. OMG that ended up being my worst nightmare. We made it but that was the worst year of my life.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Jenn:

That had to be so scary. I'm glad it worked out. Your little guy is healthy now?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I really want it to be a beautiful experience also, however
> I have a big phobia of needles...so I've been dreading the
> epidural (most of all) and the shots and blood drawing,
> ...



Just my experience, I've had 3 boys. The first one I was induced because of preeclampsia and so I had pitocin, I was afraid of the epidural so when I was in major pain the dr. was begging me to take something, I agreed and was given some combo of 2 drugs and it did nothing. I could feel it start at the top of my head and progress down my whole body then it was gone, really wierd. It also made me sick, not fun. With the second I was induced again for the same thing, this time I wasn't going to take anything. I finally decided on the epidural and they inserted it and then decided to check my cervix, turns out I was fully dialated, the epidural went into effect while trying to deliver the afterbirth. So my legs were numb for quite awhile afterwards so I couldn't get up and around. Also not fun. With the 3rd my water broke at home! Yea!! Finally went into labor on my own, no pitocin! When I got to the hospital I requested an epidural IMMEDIATLY! LOL! It was AWESOME!! I actually enjoyed the whole process. It was wonderful! The pitocin doesn't make your contractions any stronger I don't think, but with normal contractions, you have a break between them. With pitocin once they get the contractions going good, they don't let up, you never completely relax between them, which wears you down very quickly. Maybe not a problem if you've had the epidural. That was my experience with it anyway. Congrats and just remember no matter which pain control options you choose or don't choose it won't matter in the end, when you see your baby for the first time all the pain is over.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Jehn said:


> I know how you feel... I am experiencing that all over again because I had a planned c-section with my first. She was breach so she had to be delivered by c-section. This time around I'm going for the natural birth if I can, and since I never felt a lick of labour with my daughter it's a whole new ball game for me! Just try to relax and remember that nature has an amazing way of helping you through. You'll be amazed at the huge burst of energy you get in the first 4-6 weeks post-partum, it's almost like a high that helps you get through the constant feedings and all that! It's all worth it though!!


Jehn, what are you feeding your dog, this may be part of the problem. Raw mince is actually better for them, and plenty of brisket and marrow bones. I hardly ever have to do my dogs, but Im lucky enough when they do get tartar, i can scale them myself. If you were close I would show you how, but unfortunately we are worlds away


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

:focus: guys, start your own thread on babies lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep, he is healthy now and we have to watch him very closely. Thats why I don't work anymore. 

Anyhow, back to topic ...thanks Sivaro! LOL


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Anyhow, back to topic ...thanks Sivaro! LOL


ound:


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> I really want it to be a beautiful experience also, however
> I have a big phobia of needles...so I've been dreading the
> epidural (most of all) and the shots and blood drawing,
> it makes me sick just thinking about it!


Before we get back on topic, just a point about the epidural needle. It's not big deal, Jehn. They numb the area where the needle goes in. You don't even know it's going in or feel a thing after it's in. Get the epidural or suffer pain worst than being run over by a bus.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

For my first, I had a natural childbirth, no drugs, and SEVERE preeclampsia. At one point my BP was 210/117, I kid you not. The doctor was losing it, thought I was gonna have a stroke, but I was nearly at the pushing stage, and it was too late for a c-section.

With my second, I wanted natural, but at 6cm my BP was up to 158/96, and the pain was very bad, so I had the epidural, and while it did NOT remove all of my pain and only lasted for about an hour, it brought my BP back to normal, and really took the edge off of the pain.

If we ever have more, I will be getting the epidural for sure. Just keep in mind, there is still very often pain with it. All my girlfriends who had the epidural still had pain. And my epidural needle was not a big deal at all, it just feels sorta strange, not at all painful.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

I've never heard of pain with an epidural except at the end when the anesthesia is lessened so the woman can feel her muscles enough to push the baby out. 

Here's the deal with the epidural. Anesthesia is provided to the woman via the epidural needle. That needle stays in so that the anesthesiologist can supply more of the anesthetic, or lessen the concentration. When I needed more of it, I told the anesthesiologist and he gave me a higher dosage via the needle. At that point, I fell nothing at all. My lower body from my waist down was numb. I was also given medicine to calm my nerves. It was a picnic. When it was time to push the baby out, the concentration was lessend and I had to feel some pain, but it was less than I would have felt if I didn't have the epidural. I'd recommend an epidural for any woman who's healthy enough to have one.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

With my first baby... I just felt pressure when he was coming out. My last baby (the 9 lb 7 oz one) hurt pretty bad. He had me crying when he was coming out. I never though Id feel that with the epidural. After they weighed him in knew why. Big baby = pain either way. lol I would of died if I didn't got that epidural.


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

I was terrified of needles as well before the whole birthing experience but got over that quick... I'd take a needle or an epidural over an IV anyday!! I had to get an IV on three separate occasions, once I went in for an ECV where they tried to turn the baby so her head was facing down... They hooked me up to an IV in case I went into labour so they could do a section. Then I had the IV for the c-section, and I ended up having a brutal skin infection about a week after surgery so I had to in and get IV antibiotics. Apparently my veins are hard to find so it took them several tries each time, and that hurts like heck.

Because I was having the c-section my choices for anesthetic were the general-which would put me right under, or the epidural. (It's actually called epi-morph, which is just straight morphine right into the spine and a whole lot of it.) I was absolutely terrified and the needle is HUGE, but they give you a local anesthetic first so you don't even really feel it. The local kind of stings but it's no worse than a flu shot, and a lot quicker. I was shaking like a leaf but it was all over before I knew it and my legs went numb almost immediately. It was a cool experience and if I have a successful VBAC I will very happily take the epidural if I feel I need it. It was not nearly as bad as I thought it would be and I would 100% recommend it... I have heard great things about it during the labour experience and anything that helps make THAT a decent experience should be celebrated, not feared! 

Sorry to go off topic yet again, lol... us ladies just LOVE to talk about babies and birth! 

:focus:

I am going to wait and see how things are after this baby is born with regards to Bauer. All of a sudden my husband is cuddling with Bauer on the couch at night while we watch TV!! We had a big talk about it, and I told him I can't keep doing this on my own with the kid and the dog and the job and the keeping house... guess he didn't realize it bothered me so much about the dog, and that I felt like I had too much on my plate.

I have good days and bad days but I'm so emo right now with all the crazy pregnancy hormones, it's easy to think I could just give Bauer away but the reality of it is terrible... I do feel like he is a part of our family and although he certainly isn't on the same rung of the household ladder as my child(ren) I do feel it's kind of unfair to just send him packing because it's inconvenient for us. I think he deserves a try, he is a good boy and he loves his family a lot. 

I'm going to give it a shot and work on his crazy behaviour a little longer and if I find I have no time or attention left for him after the new baby is born we will reconsider. I wont be working much longer either (I plan to leave after Christmas) so I will have a few months to spend at home with him before the baby arrives.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jehn,

Thats great to hear. I really hope it works out because Poodles are great dogs. Hopefully the cuddling and extra love will play a good part in getting Baurer back where he needs to be. 

Baurer is a very handsome boy and he reminds me of my Eli as a puppy. Who wouldn't want to love that face. lol


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

marepalmer said:


> Here's the deal with the epidural. Anesthesia is provided to the woman via the epidural needle. That needle stays in so that the anesthesiologist can supply more of the anesthetic, or lessen the concentration.


Mercymoon, 
Don't let this freak you out, the needle does not stay in. The needle is used to insert a very small tube, the tube it what stays in and it is taped up so that it stays perfectly still and you do not feel it at all after it is inserted. It can however be a little painful for a couple weeks after the birth, but not anything that isn't easily dealt with.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Mercymoon,
> Don't let this freak you out, the needle does not stay in. The needle is used to insert a very small tube, the tube it what stays in and it is taped up so that it stays perfectly still and you do not feel it at all after it is inserted. It can however be a little painful for a couple weeks after the birth, but not anything that isn't easily dealt with.


Sam I am, thanks for the correction. I did not mean the needle stays in, I meant the line (tube) that is used to deliver the anesthesia stays in. Once in, you are able to recline in the bed and relax. That would be kinda hard with a needle in your back, huh? haha. 

Once my line was in and I was getting that wonderful, relaxing drug, I was pleased as punch, relaxed, pain-free and watching a movie. 

Also, I felt no soreness in that area after it was over.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry to continue the off topic - but everything I have just read reminds me why I have dogs and not kids! :jaw: Ohhh no way, not doing that, not for a million bucks, not this little black duck.


:focus:
Glad to hear you are going to persevere with Bauer. Mind you don't feel bad if in the end you do decide to rehome him, sometimes it is for the best and you will obviously be putting in the effort required to get him to where you need him to be before you make this decision.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

I dunno, my sister in law had an epidural with her first and said it did nothing for her. Her second child (no drugs all natural) hurt just as bad.

Sometimes they don't go in right.

The hospital where I went to, they only give it in a dose, not a steady drip, which is stupid. Mine wore off quickly and they didn't want to give me another dose because I was close to pushing. I was like why did I bother with this then?

Oh yes, edited to add, my GF had an epidrual and with an emergency C-section, she felt them cut her open. She started screaming, they upped the dose it did nothing, she said it was a complete and total nightmare. Google it, it happens more often than you might think. If that needle doesn't hit the proper space just so (and the space is paper thing) the epidural won't work or may only work on one side of your body.

20%+ of women get only what is considered a partial block, and sometimes no block at all.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Gigit, the c-section story made me want to scream just thinking about it. That is definitely nightmare stuff!

Your girlfriend (obviously) and your sister had incompetent anesthesiologists. If the anesthetic he/she used for your sister wasn't effective, something else should have tried. Of course, I don't know the specifics of your sister's health.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Sorry to continue the off topic - but everything I have just read reminds me why I have dogs and not kids! :jaw: Ohhh no way, not doing that, not for a million bucks, not this little black duck.


Blue fox, the babies are definitely worth all the pain. One look at them and they have your heart.

But...I'm not so sure they're worth what happened in Gigit's c-section story.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yep I'm going to take your word for that marepalmer. I'm afraid my biological clock never started to tick, I have no desire to have any kids at all, every. They just don't do it for me, give me a well bred animal of any variety any day.


----------

